# Ammo Shortage?



## CookieLady (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Kenny,
I had a question for you. We went down to the Gun Rack in K-Ville the other day to buy some ammo and the store owner said they were out of everything. Not one box of 9mm, 40, or anything. All they had was some .38 in stock. He said that he sold through 12k cases of it in the last month and hoped he could get more, but said the manufacturers were having difficulty keeping up with the demand.
Have you heard anything about this? 
Do you know any local places who do have ammo (9mm) in stock? If not, do you guys have plenty for purchase at the range? 
This is unbelievable.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll leave this here since you're asking if Kenny knows of any local places that have ammo.

But...yes there is a supply and demand problem right now.

take a look at the first 2 threads here: http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=81


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Will trade ammo for cookies!!!!*

I spent an hour on the phone today trying to get any caliber of ammo, I couldn't find 1 box. We still have 22's, 9's, 357mag and sig, 40's, 44 special and mag, 45acp and 45colt. No 32's, 380's, or 38's. We are having to limit ammo purchases to only a few boxes and customers are no longer are allowed to purchase "to go boxes". I never thought this would happen, but it is.

Kenny


----------



## wrfalcon77 (Jun 11, 2009)

*crazy*

crazy times we live in....who would have thought


----------

